# Don't feel well :-( any advice or option would be much appreicated!!



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

I had my 4th negative cycle in August. I have put on over a stone since which is extremely unusual for me. I have had heavy boobs for two weeks which is also usual as i normally get heavy boobs 3-4 days before i come on. Today i felt my boobs were better but have come on, a WEEK early, again usual.

What is going on with my poo little body!!!

Oh and to top it of about 4 days ago i started getting a tender stomach, and very time i eat i feel bloated and tender.

Has anyone got o had anything like this


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

Hello Im Hopefull,
I've had 3 failed cycles, the last one was also in August and after each one I've felt a bit pants but not in the same way.  Each time I've put on weight (less unusual for me tho!) and this time round my rubbish little body has decided to start spotting/bleeding mid cycle.  I've never done that before and I'm 35.  I've also had pain where my ovaries are in the middle of each cycle, I do get ovarian cysts so I suspect that the pain and the cysts are related.  Not the bleeding though as I have no tubes!
I guess what I'm trying to say is that I think it's normal for your body to do not normal things.
I hope you're feeling better,
Gwen


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying littlegwen, i am feeling a bit better but seeing my consultant today to ask questions about egg donation as ivf doesn't seem to be working. You sound like you've been through it a bit bless ya. Good luck with the rest of your journey

xx


----------

